# Va 2009 usbc/2008 nec



## jumper (Feb 23, 2011)

What happened to the AFCI requirements being the same as NEC 2005?

 Also, we switch in March instead of May?

Did the crawlspace amendment for SE/NM get killed also?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 23, 2011)

Virginia amends changes in the IRC & IBC but never in the NEC to my knowledge.

http://www.dhcd.virginia.gov/StateBuildingCodesandRegulations/PDFs/2009/Code%20-%20VCC.pdf

*2009 VIRGINIA CONSTRUCTION CODE (Part I of the Virginia Uniform Statewide Building Code) – Effective March 1, 2011*

68. Change Section E3802.4 to read:

*E3802.4 In unfinished basements. *Where type SE or NM cable is run at angles with joists in unfinished

basements, cable assemblies containing two or more conductors of sizes 6 AWG and larger and assemblies

containing three or more conductors of sizes 8 AWG and larger shall not require additional protection where

attached directly to the bottom of the joists. Smaller cables shall be run either through bored holes in joists or

on running boards. NM cable installed on the wall of an unfinished basement shall be permitted to be installed

in a listed conduit or tubing or shall be protected in accordance with Table E3802.1. Conduit or tubing shall

be provided with a suitable insulating bushing or adapter at the point the where cable enters the raceway. The

NM or SE cable sheath shall extend through the conduit or tubing and into the outlet or device box not less

than 1/4 inch (6.4 mm). The cable shall be secured within 12 inches (305 mm) of the point where the cable

enters the conduit or tubing. Metal conduit, tubing, and metal outlet boxes shall be connected to an equipment

grounding conductor.

69. Change Section E3902.11 to read:

*E3902.11 Arc-fault protection of bedroom outlets. *All branch circuits that supply 120-volt, single phase,

15- and 20-ampere outlets installed in bedrooms shall be protected by a combination type arc-fault circuit

interrupter installed to provide protection of the branch circuit.

*Exceptions:*

1. Where a combination AFCI is installed at the first outlet to provide protection for the remaining

portion of the branch circuit, the portion of the branch circuit between the branch-circuit

overcurrent device and such outlet shall be wired with metal outlet and junction boxes and RMC,

IMC, EMT or steel armored cable, Type AC meeting the requirements of Section E3908.8.

2. AFCI protection is not required for a branch circuit supplying only a fire alarm system where the

branch circuit is wired with metal outlet and junction boxes and RMC, IMC, EMT or steel

armored cable Type AC meeting the requirements of Section E3908.8.


----------



## jumper (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, I was looking in Chapter 27 Electrical and only saw the old amendments. I thought that the 30 day discussion/comment period in December of 2010 maybe somehow got the changes killed.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 26, 2011)

I think they were killed originally and then appealed and then killed again. The 2009 USBC will take affect in March but you have a one year grace period where you can still pull permits under the 2006.


----------

